

Snakes on the Web: Jacob Kaplan Moss' Keynote at PyCon Argentina - dnaquin
http://vimeo.com/6461537

======
mattyb
Blog post: <http://jacobian.org/writing/snakes-on-the-web/>

Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=805528>

